# Pibro hand planes



## Woodgrub (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi guys n gals
Dose anyone have any info on pibro planes , I have looked on the web but had no joy the plane I have, seen here in the pictures was my late grandfathers. I used it through my apprenticeship and still do now on occasion, it has a stanley iron now, the old iron has no markings and is hanging up somewhere in the workshop .the only markings on the plane are, no4 and pibro on the cap iron, the only history I know about this particular plane is it was rescued from a bomb damaged school in folkstone on the south coast of england during ww2 by my grandfather. I have been told they were made in sheffield and also told Germany can any of you wise woodworkers out there give me any more info.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

That's a new one to me.

Do you have any pics of it completely disassembled? Might give some idea as to whether it was made by a larger manufacturer for a private label.


----------



## Sarahsliefie (Jan 14, 2016)

I do not know much about the company other then they made all sorts of hand tools. drills, planes, spoke shaves, and I have even seen a saw with the name on it. From what I understand the company was out of Germany and once the Stanley patents died they started making them. I believe the company died in WWII


----------

